# [Project] Sonic Fusion (Project Fusion)



## Dr.Hacknik (Oct 4, 2016)

This is my newest Project, this will be a Graphic Novel.
This Novel will be based heavily off of the Sonic Universe Comics, and lore.
It will have some new characters, but are heavily tied with the Sonic Universe.
More info will be released, including a Rough draft with the first 3 Acts.


*More Info will be Released at a later date.
If you haven't guessed, this will be a Sonic Based Graphic Novel.
The Novel will have 25-27 Acts. Roughly 140-170 Pages.

To keep informed, Shoot an Email over to [email protected]
You will be automatically registered, and you will receive Emails and news.
Your info will be kept private.

Thanks for reading, hope you're excited for this New Project.
*​*Mobius Encyclopedia (Lore)*


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 15, 2016)

Woah just came across it and already seems awesome! Keep up the good work


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Oct 17, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Woah just came across it and already seems awesome! Keep up the good work


Thanks mate, I'm writing act 1-5. I do need some good editors though.


----------

